# Survivorman sasquatch epidose, your take?



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Watching it now so I'm not too informed yet but CDN badass is watching it sent me a link. Your thoughts? seen it yet?


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Have the link? Haven't heard about this episode.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I would like to think that Les is a credible dude! but it appears he is convinced! However I am not convinced!
Les did a good interview with Joe Rogan on the topic, I will dig it up for us to listen to!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I haven't seen this episode, but down here in S. Florida, we have rumors and stories of the "skunk ape", which is our version of the Sasquatch, or Bigfoot. I honestly don't know if such a thing exists, but I can tell you that I have seen, heard, and experienced things out in the swamps that I can not explain.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hard to take a show like that serious at anytime. A man roughing it cold and suffering with a full camera crew in tow.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Hard to take a show like that serious at anytime. A man roughing it cold and suffering with a full camera crew in tow.


No that's Bear "Man-child" grylls. Les actually (usually) hauls all his own cameras and does all his own filmwork he's the genuine article which is why I'm at least curious. They are showing some unusual activity out there in Alberta.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Leon said:


> No that's Bear "Man-child" grylls. Les actually (usually) hauls all his own cameras and does all his own filmwork he's the genuine article which is why I'm at least curious. They are showing some unusual activity out there in Alberta.


I am guessing that would be JRO.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I remember bear grylls did an episode on south Pacific islands and never left Oahu. 
Im definitely going to watch it but if anyone does see Bigfoot he owes me $50
Does anyone think hes going the way of jesse Ventura?


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I can't stand Bear Grylls. Camera crews, medical teams, rescue crews, and he does shit that is totally unsafe while trying to show off his skills. Doing stuff that the average person would never be able to physically do. The point to surviving is to survive. Not take unnecessary risks to look cool on camera and tell your viewers that it's "okay" to do. Which is why Les' episodes can sometimes be really boring. He does it right!

As for Bigfoot, too much "history" (I won't say evidence) and information to discount it. Especially from tribal people that goes back hundreds of years, long before our "obsession" with it. I'm not a hard believer, but I also doubt we live alone in the universe. Doesn't seem very probable that we're the only ones. And I've never seen an Asteroid impact the Earth, but there is evidence that they have.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

sparkyprep said:


> I haven't seen this episode, but down here in S. Florida, we have rumors and stories of the "skunk ape", which is our version of the Sasquatch, or Bigfoot. I honestly don't know if such a thing exists, but I can tell you that I have seen, heard, and experienced things out in the swamps that I can not explain.


I think anyone that has spent a lot of time in wilderness areas has seen and heard things that are tough to explain. I think we would be foolish to dismiss Bigfoot out of hand. I'm willing to admit the possibility but remain skeptical.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I completely believe in Bigfoot. There was this really fat lady that used to walk by our house from time to time. If that woman didn't have some Bigfoot in her, I don't know how she got the way she was! I swear, that was the only woman that I have ever seen that had a 5 o'clock shadow, and that was at 10 o'clock in the morning. Mrs Inor kept trying to tell me that she was pregnant. But that lasted over a period of at least 3 years! So maybe Bigfoots have a gestation period measured in decades? She must have moved back to the swamp because I have not seen her for a few years.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Inor said:


> I completely believe in Bigfoot. There was this really fat lady that used to walk by our house from time to time. If that woman didn't have some Bigfoot in her, I don't know how she got the way she was! I swear, that was the only woman that I have ever seen that had a 5 o'clock shadow, and that was at 10 o'clock in the morning. Mrs Inor kept trying to tell me that she was pregnant. But that lasted over a period of at least 3 years! So maybe Bigfoots have a gestation period measured in decades? She must have moved back to the swamp because I have not seen her for a few years.


Come think of it, they've been seen from time to time at our local Wally World.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Inor said:


> I am guessing that would be JRO.


I'm gonna get famous and shoot me one dem squatches


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I hear they taste just like falcon.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Inor said:


> I hear they taste just like falcon.









like bacon with maple syrup!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Saw both parts,Les proved nothing.Squatches are either too smart or do not exist.I want to believe but,I need some evidence.like a body.until then I remain skeptical.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

There are too many trail cameras in the woods to be avoided now. That Patterson Gimlin film has been debunked that started this whole thing. It's quite simple really, until I see proof beyond a reasonable doubt I'll remain unconvinced. That having been said, I have to keep an open mind.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

bigdogbuc said:


> I can't stand Bear Grylls. Camera crews, medical teams, rescue crews, and he does shit that is totally unsafe while trying to show off his skills. Doing stuff that the average person would never be able to physically do. The point to surviving is to survive. Not take unnecessary risks to look cool on camera and tell your viewers that it's "okay" to do. Which is why Les' episodes can sometimes be really boring. He does it right!
> 
> As for Bigfoot, too much "history" (I won't say evidence) and information to discount it. Especially from tribal people that goes back hundreds of years, long before our "obsession" with it. I'm not a hard believer, but I also doubt we live alone in the universe. Doesn't seem very probable that we're the only ones. And I've never seen an Asteroid impact the Earth, but there is evidence that they have.


Bear Grylls makes me actively angry. Not only does he rely on a large camera/support crew while he's in the bush, he does things that would get the average person killed in a true survival scenario. In one episode, Bear went into a large cave system and started navigating underground streams and pools, gambling that the cave would actually exit somewhere. No person should venture into an unknown cave alone, let alone during a self-rescue/survival situation.

Grylls is a glorified actor. He's a clown. I pray nobody actually takes his survival advice.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Boy after this thread, I am sure glad I do not watch TV.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Inor said:


> Boy after this thread, I am sure glad I do not watch TV.


This site is pretty good entertainment! At times this site even gets the shopping network! Or some fool trying to build a gun from pvc pipe and toilette paper rolls!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

jro1 said:


> This site is pretty good entertainment! At times this site even gets the shopping network! Or some fool trying to build a gun from pvc pipe and toilette paper rolls!


I often wonder if that guy lived...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

All right, since nobody else dredged up this oldie but goodie, Eddie Murphy's Aunt Bunny is the Sasquatch.

Goonie Goo Goo to all...
Disclaimer; Probably best NOT to listen to this at work (unless you're the boss) or near small children. Vintage Eddie Murphy from the 80's.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I watched it and to me it was like any of the other sasquatch shows. Thru out the show they show the evidence they have or what they believe is evidence leading up to the irrefutable proof that they are real then poof, nothing.
I can't say that I believe there are such creatures but then again ....


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Inor said:


> I often wonder if that guy lived...


He's most likely missing a few digits, traveling to schools giving lectures on explosives and fire safety!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I guess in the five to seven years I have been without TV I haven't missed much.

I have never seen a Sasquatch personally but my son says he has and I believe we were followed by one while hiking in the Cascades Wilderness Area. There is an odor that is unlike anything I have ever smelled - not really strong but different than any of the other "musky" odors that animals have.


----------

